# Friday Pics



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

My darling bride just got home from the Good Samaritan Foundation Pearl Ball @ the River Oaks Country Club. What a beautiful way to start Friday Pics!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

My daughters birthday present I finished this week










What I'd like to be doing this weekend...


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Tha dress is stunning


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I am in Australia and it is Sunday here, but here is a picture.


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

A little project I've been messing with.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

CoolChange said:


> A little project I've been messing with.


If you can shoot it several hundred times without losing any appendages, I would definitely be making one. 2cool!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Prepairing to luanch at marker 37. SCB Baffin Cup trout tourney

Fishing Los Coralles in Baffin

King Ranch sunset

New Truck










Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

*Flagship fun*

1. Red
2. Remora
3. Remora
4. Red


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

A few from the cell phone. All in Nicaragua. 

1. Big Corn Island
2. Big pot of rundown
3. Pacific Coast sunset
4. Big Rooster


Sent from my Claro phone using El Tapatalky


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Weigh in time.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

My nephew took these pics last summer when we where on vacation at a friends house on Lake Travis. I think I was taking a nap when this was going on.....

Edit....
Notice the water level!!!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

a few of the kids for Valentine's day.
my youngest daughter helping her Papa at the lumber store.
new girl I picked up. she is a handful, and very difficult to tire out 
Bisket ain't sure he's on board with her yet........lol


----------



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

1. Chris and his buddy Mat with some trout and a red
2. Wahoo with KevinA and Sixtoe
3. Snapper trip with crew from the hood
4. Chris riding Cochise


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

My little wolf is on his way to being a bear.










Lifted from facebook. Good for a little laugh


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

few from a hunt this past weekend


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Baby boy playin ball.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Friday Pics...still one of the best threads on 2cool. Always look forward to them. Wonderful job everyone and Thanks for sharing


This is a piece of Cholla Cactus


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Just got the boat back from Gary at espandre,

installing the bow rail










Now I can keep all my in-laws in the front of the boat while bottom fishing ,










foot rest and the extra 50 gallons of fuel


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Baffin Trip

Red 

Me and Reds

Dan released 29

few to clean

Kevin with a released 28 at sunset

Bleeding em out, they taste way better


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

been worried about this tree for awhile since its just on the other side of my fence but aiming toward my house.. this was the only way to cut it, from the top down, and if it wasnt for the electric co contractors(questionably close to the powerline) im sure it would have ended in a lawsuit, injury or death. but its..... ALL GOOD NOW!


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Lil Man
Cherry Berry!
Latest project


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

My baby girl went from her varsity softball game to watch Minnie me's daughter play her first ever softball game.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Walking away.....


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Quail, Grits and Gravy:biggrin:


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Last year's Fishing Show booth pics.
This year's show starts this Wed.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Feeder Robber:frown:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Wife with our 15 yr old at Dan Electros. (yes, we know, not the greatest parenting skills)
Tyler's first stage appearence--with Vallejo.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Love is in the air....


----------



## River Fisher (Aug 22, 2006)

My 5 year old's "dream" I'm flattered, but I hope he get's a better dream.

2 year old thought the cat was lonely and needed her flock of lambies

Cousins


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

fy0834 said:


> Feeder Robber:frown:
> 
> View attachment 462279


Democratic Socialism.......


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*My Daughter's in TSF Mag March 2012 Black Drum Inset*

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=396742

This post deserves its own space .. Received the hard copy yesterday. I now have a autographed issue ..:doowapsta

Daughter a bit sick, but I managed to get a smile and cheer her up a bit !

Ahh My Beuaty and we are going back for that beast soon..


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Dang, Worked up a appetite..*

Workings of a Veggie Lasagna
Creole Chicken Soup
Some Feech
Some Cooked Feech


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Double T's*

Turkey Burgers w/ Roasted Poblano Pickle relish and a avocado mayo kicked

Trouble has my name on it...


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Look what I found under my Kazebo.... OUCH...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

My labs, Grizz and Kodi, at the dog park in Sugar Land.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Dayum Capt. Dave... Do you hire out to create this stuff? Awesome.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Mmm Good.


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

1-Grandson trying to drive
2-Grandson on his new saddle


----------



## BANGaRANG (Aug 23, 2009)

Always there in a pinch








The wife got me some new scotch glasses!








Finished the aquarium stand for the kid's turtle tank.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Taco trailer made out of an old boat; Huffmiester @ Hempstead Hwy.


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

My little buddy tested for his black belt last Friday!


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Mescal Ingenuity 



Bozo said:


> Taco trailer made out of an old boat; Huffmiester @ Hempstead Hwy.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Gar Kabobs*

My cousin is a chef and went to several regions in Mexico to study food preparation and found this unique way of preparing aligator gar (Peje Lagarto or Catan) in the state of Tabasco.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

1 & 2 My daughters first year to play softball. This was their first practice.
3. Wife and I at Mardi Gras


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

KIKO said:


> My cousin is a chef and went to several regions in Mexico to study food preparation and found this unique way of preparing aligator gar (Peje Lagarto or Catan) in the state of Tabasco.


Guess that's gar in the whole shell as opposed to the half shell.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Taqueria Ruby! Good Tacos Too*



Bozo said:


> Taco trailer made out of an old boat; Huffmiester @ Hempstead Hwy.


I hit that place often. Open 24 hrs! Be sure to feed the cats. They like the green sauce


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

driving down 24 between nashville and chattanooga. have never seen anything like it in my limited travels. WOW.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

You're on the wrong side of the road!!! J/K



Jeff SATX said:


> driving down 24 between nashville and chattanooga. have never seen anything like it in my limited travels. WOW.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

- Few pics from a recent trip to Boerne Lake with the new yak

- A fly tying station that I started working on this week


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Pics*

This is what Vitamin Sea did for me for my Valentine surprise this year. I am the luckiest woman on this earth!!!! One of the arrangements had a bowl of chocolate covered strawberries that we had already shared when we took the pics.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

^^^^
That's a whole bunch of warning stickers about what can happen in a hot tub when candles, wine and flowers are involved.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Jeff SATX said:


> driving down 24 between nashville and chattanooga. have never seen anything like it in my limited travels. WOW.


Stop in Chattanooga on Look-Out Mountain an then say that.....


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Aquarium trip today


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Chattanooga is home, plenty of scenery there and I miss it all



Jeff SATX said:


> driving down 24 between nashville and chattanooga. have never seen anything like it in my limited travels. WOW.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Tonight's sunset outside my teaching center, looking across 18 fairway

I love what I do everyday


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

rvj said:


> Look what I found under my Kazebo.... OUCH...


A lighter and a can of spray paint will take care of 'em.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

beaucp said:


> A lighter and a can of spray paint will take care of 'em.


Might take care of your "kazebo" too...:spineyes:


----------

